

Show HN: How a developer learns to play the guitar (Angular.js) - calvintennant
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kYCW6YSM6tg

======
iambrakes
Cool idea. Would be nice if you programmed a few songs based on those chords
and roughly timed them out. Sometimes it's more hunti feel like you are
playing a song.

Another thing you could do is add a finger chart that shows the chord layout
after a few seconds if you can't remember it.

Either way, good luck with the guitar.

~~~
calvintennant
Thanks :) I was planning on adding the chord chart to help me learn some more
chords.

------
calvintennant
Dosen't really justify another post, but I wrote a little update that lets the
user pick chords: <http://calvintennant.ca/learningguitar/12-08-20/>

Release early, release often.

------
calvintennant
Another update lets the user add in their own chords:
<http://calvintennant.ca/learningguitar/12-08-21/>

